# Haunted Forest of Maple Valley holding Kickstarter Campaign!



## JanJan (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Fellow Halloween Fanatics! The Haunted Forest is a 501c3 nonprofit that raises money for other nonprofits that volunteer to run the show. We are in need of new props, sets, and lighting. this is where our other Halloween communities come in. We are holding a kickstarter campaign to raise $10,000 by August 31st. We've got awesome rewards for those who pledge. Tombstones, ashes of the damned, your photo on the barber shop wall of the show, tickets to West Coast Haunters Convention to name a few! Kickstarter is an all or nothing crowd funding platform. Please help us reach our goal by supporting us, either financially or by liking ans sharing the campaign. you can check out the campaign by going to kickstarter.com and searching for Haunted Forest of Maple Valley. Thanks


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## JanJan (Aug 5, 2015)

*Thanks for the support!*

It's tough raising capital for nonprofits - any support that we can get is really appreciated!


----------

